# Ancient Masoretic text scroll opened



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 22, 2016)

NYTimes article on ancient (2,000 years old) charred Masoretic text scroll opened by modern technology:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/22/s...0160922&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=29085162&_r=0


----------



## Logan (Sep 22, 2016)

That is really cool, thank you for sharing.

I've done a similar sort of analysis of mainly antenna sails using a mesh of triangles so it was cool to read how that could be used to reconstruct an unopenable scroll.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 22, 2016)

That's remarkable. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BGF (Sep 22, 2016)

This is cool! I'll be watching to see this tech unfold.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 22, 2016)

As I reflect on the incredible level of technological prowess that something like this takes, a conversation from this morning comes to mind. Most Thursdays, I eat breakfast with some of our older men at a downtown restaurant. Today they were talking about all the high tech gps/sonar/auto-driver features on their cars. I was thinking, "My '97 Honda Civic's 3-disc cd changer played for about a year before it quit, though I never really quite figured out how to operate it. But the radio still works for the most part, and the left blinker makes some interesting patterns from time to time." 

I am a dinosaur, and I'm good with that. 

The technology today blows me away.


----------

